
Unintentionally funny video instructions for factory resetting GE light bulbs - Balgair
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=116&v=1BB6wj6RyKo
======
schappim
They need a button.

~~~
zarmin
You sure about that? Think about it for two seconds. Then eight seconds. Then
two seconds. Then eight seconds. Then two seconds. Then eight seconds. Then
two seconds. Then eight seconds.

------
herogreen
Could they not just have the user blink it furiously for a few seconds ? Or
long press after on ?

~~~
gus_massa
A small kid may reset your light bulb every day.

I'm not sure about the age, probably 3 years old is the optimal age, so they
can understand switches an still not be bored to case havoc with them.

------
btreecat
Turn off for 2 seconds

------
sixplusone
the upvoted youtube comments are gold

